

Video Interview:  Robert Scoble, top tech blogger, talks about Europe and Video - immad
http://us.intruders.tv/Robert-Scoble,-top-tech-blogger,-talks-about-Europe-and-Video_a201.html

======
adrianwaj
Scoble: Half Man, Half Machine

